# الإستفسار عن كيفية استخدام مادة Pvp-k30 في جل الشعر الشفاف وما أفضل نسبة



## ريماستار (19 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, 
الرجاء ممن لديه أي معلومات عن كيفية إنتاج جل الشعر وخصوصا باستخدام المثبت PVP وكيفية تحويله إلى محلول وما أفضل تركيز,وفي أي خطوة يفضل إضافته 
ولكم جزيل الشكر:34:
بريدي الألكتروني هو r-maestra*************​


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (20 مارس 2008)

:63: يضاف PVP K30 *ببطء* في المحلول المكون من الماء والكحول حتى الذوبان الكامل أو ممكن بطريقة أسهل لكن بطيئة جدا وهي ترك PVP K30 في الماء حتى الحصول على محلول شفاف مائل للصفرة قليلا.

أعلى تركيز يتعلق بنوع الجل المراد صناعته تثبت قوي.. متوسط ...خفيف :15:
طالعي المنتدي لتجدي الجواب سبق التطرق لسؤالك :81:


----------



## عبدالكريم عيسى (20 مارس 2008)

*سهلة جدا*

:63: يضاف PVP K30 *ببطء* في المحلول المكون من الماء والكحول حتى الذوبان الكامل أو ممكن بطريقة أسهل لكن بطيئة جدا وهي ترك PVP K30 في الماء حتى الحصول على محلول شفاف مائل للصفرة قليلا.

أعلى تركيز يتعلق بنوع الجل المراد صناعته تثبيت قوي.. متوسط ...خفيف :15: قومي بتغيير التركيز من 0.5 الى 2 بالمئة وجربي على شعرك خذي زمن ببقاء الشعر مشدود هو مقياس قوة الجل لاتنسي أن تقارني نتائجك بنتائج ماركة جل معروف.:1:

طالعي المنتدي لتجدي الجواب سبق التطرق لسؤالك :81: بالتوفيق ان شاء الله:12: 

*وما توفيقي الا بالله*


----------



## ريماستار (25 مارس 2008)

_شكرا جزيلا يا عبدالكريم وبارك الله فيك_ 
م. ريما


----------



## ريماستار (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
ما هي المادة التي تستخدم في جل الشعر لإعطاء لمعة للشعر ؟ 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## دى ماركو (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هل ال pvp k30 متوفره بالسوق وما الاسم التجارى لها


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (15 أكتوبر 2011)

*مشكور أخى الكريم*


----------



## hamedabdalaziz (18 أكتوبر 2011)

الاسم التجاري ل pvp هو الناسونا


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هل من الممكن استخدام هذه المادة في تجميد سائل الصابون


----------



## الفتىالنبيل (22 أكتوبر 2011)

الاسم التجاري لها في السوق العالمي هو ليفسكول
في بعض الدول تعرف pvp

النسبة في المواصفة الاردنية والسورية هي اقل شيء 2% اذا استعملك لوحدها كمادة مثبتة وهي في الغالب كذلك

بالنسبة للمواصفات العربية اغلبها منقول من بعضها حسب اتفاقية لتبادل المواصفات

واذا في حدا يعرف عن مواصفة دولة عربية اخرى تختلف يحكي

قد تستعمل في بعض المنتجات بنسبة4% ويكون صلب بشكل كبير ويكون التصنيع باضافة مواد ملونة مدروسة حتى لا يحدث تغيير كبير في اللون

قد تستعمل في الشامبو من اجل التماسك 
ولم ارى لها استعمال في الصابون

المادة مثل حبيبات السكر المطحون بلون ابيض او ابيض به درجة من اللون الاصفر
عند اظافتها بتركيز عالي يجب الانتباة الى اللون النهائي للمنتج

تذوب بشكل جيد في الماء وعند اذابتها بشكل جيد في البروبينول جلايكول بنسبة5% تعطي صلابة عالية جداحتى لو استعملت بنسب صغيرة

ارجو منكم
الدعاء لي بأن يوفقني الله في سفري القادم
الدعاء الدعاء الدعاء


----------



## Alaa Mashharawi (26 أكتوبر 2011)

pvpهي مثبت للشعر توضع بنسبه تتراوح من 2% الي 4% حسب الجوده المطلوبه وقيمه التكلفه للمنتج النهائي لانها مرتفعه الثمن بالنسبه للاسم التجاري هي معرفه بهذا الاسم


----------



## faycelou (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء لمن لديه معلومة يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
انا عملت الجل ولاكن المشكل فيه الفقعات الكثيرة مع العلم تركت الكربوبول في الماء لمدة 24ساعة واستعمله بنسبة2بالمئة ولم انتهي من مشكل الفقعات وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## faycelou (11 يناير 2012)

*faycelou*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ارجو المساعدة في صناعة الجل 
عملت اكثر من مرة الجل ولاكن المشكل فقعات هوائية مع العلم اني استعمل مادة الكربوبول بنسبة 1بالمئة وتركته في الماء لمدة 24 ساعة وبقي نفس المشكل وما نوعية الكحول المستعمل وبارك الله في الجميع


----------



## m_f19712000 (21 يونيو 2013)

مشكور


----------

